# dumb luck? higher being *shrug*



## A4ronfodder (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm sure many of us have had them, a graze of the grim reapers blade.I know I've had my share, I cannot count how many car wrecks (as a passenger) I've been in and walked away or was able to a few days later. Ive had a few work accidents as well (almost crushed by a falling dumpster) jack knifing a tractor. . I am happy to be writing about this latest experience, then being a story in some local new article.

From all the shit I have been through, this last experience really brought me down to earth (as if i had not been already...) It all started as a good day with some buddies kayaking down this local river that lets out into the long island sound. we had been out for a few hours, It was a great day all and all beers drank and stories told. It was a little send off for my journey across country next week. That all went south as we hit the docks. Now this river we kayak has a very strong currant running through these docks, lots of folks have been swept to sea or drown at least one a year but usually more. As i was coming up to the shore to join my friends the currant took my kayak. My kayak slammed into the dock and quickly sucked my kayak and nearly my self under the dock. I went form one moment of just joking laughing having fun, to holding on to this dock for dear life! I have never in all my close calls felt so insignificant, helplessly clinging to this dock with every ounce of strength fighting this mighty currant. I was only stuck for minutes but it felt like hours. As i tried desperately to pull my self onto the dock my friend shimmied along side of the dock and managed to aid me to shore. I was wet cold lost my only pair of glasses my shoes and my favorite dead milk men shirt. But god damn im so happy to be alive! 

I dont know if its just dumb luck a higher being but shit. long story short Be careful any time you boat and watch the currants, you have to respect nature and its power never underestimate whos really in charge on this rock we call earth... Stay safe everyone - much love.


----------



## Tude (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow that would have scared the shit outta me - glad it turned out well!!


----------



## Durp (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm happy you made it through. The water, especially the sea, is a very aww inspiring yet brutally powerful force. I'm sure you have also gained some more respect for its might. I know I am always humbled when nature almost kills me.


----------



## A4ronfodder (Aug 5, 2015)

very humbling indeed! Growing up by the ocean, Ive always had a respect, and understanding of its power. Even then, Alas nature teaches us new lessons every day. I was scared as fuck but when your adrenaline pumping seconds can seem like minutes and your either going to say hell no I'm living or just let go. Being blind for the night I had nothing to do but play it over and over in my head. The Lessons we learn some times..


----------



## Tude (Aug 5, 2015)

@A4ronfodder HUGE HUGS FOR THAT EXPERIENCE!!!!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow!!!

Glad you made it through!

Sorry about The Dead Milkmen tee.

I'd give my soul for one of those...but given the choice, we'd rather have you.

Peace and safe travels!


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 5, 2015)

Every time I'm near a body of water (or ice covered water) I think about how there is no life for me beneath the surface. I may be able to visit, but if I stay too long, I'm finished.

Glad it went well for you. I hope somebody can learn from your experience.


----------



## A4ronfodder (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the well wishes! I just got new glasses, Now its time to start packing and hit the road to Oregon.


----------



## Anagor (Aug 6, 2015)

Never give up! All the best ...


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 7, 2015)

hell yeah man. i use a small plastic canoe with my dog and my buddies 'yak. we've had some wild times on the creeks around here. I had to jump in up to my thighs in winter few years back to avoid capsizing. And then my dog, was still a pup, fell in and started down stream and I snagged him by the scruff and yanked him out. He didn't even notice


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 7, 2015)

A4ronfodder said:


> Thanks for the well wishes! I just got new glasses, Now its time to start packing and hit the road to Oregon.



Getchya a lanyard or "eyeglasses keeper" if you haven't already done so. This simple device, easily fashioned and available almost anywhere might prevent you from losing your glasses.

I'm not blind by any means, but damn do I feel handicapped without a lens in front of my eyes. 

On topic:
Water can be life sustaining or oxygen depriving depending on the circumstances.

May all your experiences with water be ones you enjoy.


----------



## Parker Free (Aug 8, 2015)

A4ronfodder said:


> very humbling indeed!



It's humbling indeed in that moment when we're presented with a life-changing experience in which we have no control other than to try to hang on. I'm glad you did.


----------



## Venatus (Aug 12, 2015)

man that sounds fucking awful, this is why im not a fan of being in large bodies of water, stay safe and alive i bet you will have more tales to tell


----------

